# Has Anyone here ridden 2009 Sram Rival yet? Pics?



## Campag12 (Jul 31, 2008)

I am in love with that ebony finish.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

Just installed 09 Rival shifters and derailleurs on my "B" cross bike. Stuff works like a charm; clean and crisp shifts everytime. Not missing the Ultegra that I was using previously at all.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't afford the frame that the groupset is intended for, but here's detailed photos of sram rival '09

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lalahsghost/archives/date-posted/2008/09/22/



*Test Image*


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

gorgeous. i cant wait for mine!!


----------



## Wheel Right (Jun 5, 2008)

Campag12 said:


> I am in love with that ebony finish.


I am 6'3" tall, 215lbs, and live in the hills. I have nearly 1000 miles on my new 09 SRAM Rival OCT 180mm Compact Cranks. I switched out the chainrings to RED rings. These are the stiffest, most durable cranks I have ever ridden. I am very pleased with the setup. The weight is 70gr lighter than my 08 Rival cranks and nearly identical to Campy 11 Speed Super Record cranks. The new 09 Rival OCT cranks are not just lighter, they are at least as stiff as 08, and more importantly, they create more foot / ankle room than the previous version, so there is no shoe interference when sprinting. 

These cranks are noticeably stiffer than DuraAce 7800 and similar in stiffness to the drive side Shimano R700 but much lighter. 

I will be replacing the remainder of my Shimano DuraAce 7800 gruppo with SRAM RED, and keeping the Rival cranks with RED chainrings. I do recommend the SRAM RED ceramic bottom bracket, it seems to make a difference.


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

Wheel Right said:


> I am 6'3" tall, 215lbs, and live in the hills. *I have nearly 1000 miles on my new 09 SRAM Rival OCT 180mm Compact Cranks*. I switched out the chainrings to RED rings. These are the stiffest, *most durable cranks I have ever ridden*. I am very pleased with the setup. The weight is 70gr lighter than my 08 Rival cranks and nearly identical to Campy 11 Speed Super Record cranks. The new 09 Rival OCT cranks are not just lighter, they are at least as stiff as 08, and more importantly, they create more foot / ankle room than the previous version, so there is no shoe interference when sprinting.
> 
> These cranks are noticeably stiffer than DuraAce 7800 and similar in stiffness to the drive side Shimano R700 but much lighter.
> 
> I will be replacing the remainder of my Shimano DuraAce 7800 gruppo with SRAM RED, and keeping the Rival cranks with RED chainrings. I do recommend the SRAM RED ceramic bottom bracket, it seems to make a difference.



Wow. How can you tell the Rival cranks are the most durable within 1000 miles? Please explain.


----------



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

Here is the new set of Rival Brake for the come new frame
View attachment 144393
View attachment 144394


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

just as a side note, i love the SRAM packaging, i was looking through a red groupset yesterday and all the little cloth baggies ect ect impressed me, fair point they might be sown by a 4 year old child in Taiwan who makes less than 1c a day, but it really did make me say hang on this is dedication to the product. 

i might be weird but i always look at the way a product is packaged, especially if its a big purchase....especially watches then im the jewelers worst nightmare haha - does anyone else do this lol? some call me a little podantic


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

jitters said:


> Wow. How can you tell the Rival cranks are the most durable within 1000 miles? Please explain.


Also considering the reports of red chainrings having stripped teeth...


----------



## clynch (Jan 14, 2007)

*Just finished installing 09 Rival*

Great deal on ebay, even got a Red BB upgrade with the deal. Installation went nice and smooth and the group looks great in the new black finish. Can't wait for the new wheelset to arrive so i can string the chain up and road test the 09 stuff.


----------



## Wheel Right (Jun 5, 2008)

jitters said:


> Wow. How can you tell the Rival cranks are the most durable within 1000 miles? Please explain.


Thanks for the question. Sorry I did not address this sooner. Since I and other riders I know tend to bend and break components from time to time in high torque situations, I have a bit of a hobby trying to determine the limits of gear that I use. In other words, I intentionally break stuff, or in the case of the Rival OCT cranks, try to break stuff, in order to determine whether or not I want to use it. This started this hobby after I had bad experiences on the road when I broke a set of Super Record cranks during a sprint in the 80s, followed closely by a set of C-Record cranks during a climb. 

Without bashing other component manufacturers, I will state on a positive note that the 180mm Rival cranks are the first crankset that I have not found the point of failure on. The Rival OCT seems to resist certain forces even better than the original solid Rival. Other independent formal testing laboratories show that Rival OCT cranks are the stiffest commercially available cranks. >20% stiffer than DuraAce 7800 and >25% stiffer than Campy Record. I can say, that I was not able to deform or break the drive side crank arm, nor was I able to deform or break the non-drive-side crank arm, nor did my efforts strip the NDS crank arm to axle interface. I assume that the failure test I do translates into durability.

As far as 3rd party stiffness testing goes, Tour Magazine ran an independent test of Crank Stiffness. I think you can find a table of results on the page indicated by the url below. Notice that Rival is the stiffest crankset in the test.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43590&view=previous


Finally, with respect to the chainring teeth on the Red rings. I have experience with them on a previous crankset, and in that use, they already lasted longer than my typical replacement cycle for DuraAce rings. Prior to switching to Red rings, DuraAce 7800 rings had the longest service interval for me.

To make a long story short, my claims are based on hands on experience over 23 years of cycling, my own bench testing, and published results from third party investigators.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

So, compared to my 14 speed friction shifting bike... I am absolutely disappointed in brifter shifting. I cannot use my 39 x 12 or my 39 x 13 without the chain rubbing on the FD no matter what I do. Technology..... sheesh.....

I will have more of a review later. This is just my first 5-hours worth of riding rant...


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Wheel Right said:


> The weight is 70gr lighter than my 08 Rival cranks and nearly identical to Campy 11 Speed Super Record cranks.


 This is just flat out incorrect and total BS. The new Rival cranks are really nice for the money and are very stiff. But I don't consider well over 100 grams difference as "nearly identical." Even with your Red chainrings it is WAY heavier than Super Record. The Rival are great cranks, there is no need to mislead people with bad information.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh, full pics of the gruppo on my bike: https://flickr.com/photos/lalahsghost/archives/date-posted/2008/12/26/


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice! What type of bike is that? Looks like a 2008 BH Connect with no paint.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Andrea138 said:


> Nice! What type of bike is that? Looks like a 2008 BH Connect with no paint.


A $550 "Hasa" frameset. The frame has 75% characteristics and dimensions of Kuota Kebel, or ?scott cr1? The rear chainstays are visually similar to pinarello prince's or so I hear... and the fork is definitely Kuota. For my college rear end, I couldn't beat it even if it disintegrates when someone stares at it wrong.


----------



## chan1974 (Dec 10, 2007)

Gentlemen

i wonder does SRAM provide those extra FD clamp on adaptors for different diameter of seat tube.

i have intention to build a SRAM Rival on a classic steel roadbike.

old classic steel bikes has a clamp on diameter of 28.6mm.

SRAM online website says they only make 31.9 and 34.9

thanks


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

You'll have to use a shim or source another companies braze-on adapter.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

chan1974 said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> i wonder does SRAM provide those extra FD clamp on adaptors for different diameter of seat tube.
> 
> ...


SRAM might not but there are several other manufacturers that make them. so you should be able to just buy a braze-on derailleur and mate it with the appropriate clamp.

Here's one example:

http://www.ebikestop.com/pyramid_front_derailleur_braze_on_clamp_adapter_286_silver-26148.php


----------



## chan1974 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks!!

im 1 step closer to my dream setup 

Corndog, i do know Shimmy provide those different diameter adaptors for different seat tube. I wonder if those Shimmy adaptors could work on the SRAM 

Also i read in this forum Shimmy 9spd FD works on SRAM shifter. I believe Shimmy 10spd FD will work the same.

Appreciate it


----------

